# Inversione verbo soggetto quando il verbo è riflessivo



## sciùsciù

Salve a tutti,
Questo sito mi incute così tanta paura che spero di non andare contro nessuna linea guida facendo questa domanda!

Mi sto esercitando sui 3 modi in cui porre una domanda in francese, ma nell'inversione verbo-soggetto sono caduta in due dubbi ''amletici''! La domanda può sembrare banale, ma vi assicuro che non lo è!
Innanzitutto, vi mostro come ho trasformato la frase affermativa Patrick s'est couché sur le canapé in tre frasi interrogative:

1) Patrick s'est couché où?

2) Où est-ce que Patrick s'est couchè?

3) Patrick, où s'est-il couché? ----> questa è la frase che mi ha fatto sorgere i famosi due dubbi amletici. A questa                                                        soluzione ci sono arrivata dopo un po'. Spero sia fatta bene.

La prima domanda che mi ha fatto sorgere è stata: Dove va il soggetto?  Quello che mi ha fatto sorgere il dubbio è che c'è un ausiliare, un verbo ed addirittura una particella riflessiva (s') !
Ho pensato di scrivere: 

3a) Où s'est Patrick couché ?   

3b) Où s'est couché Patrick?--- > Ma a questo punto ho capito che qualcosa non andava. Mi sono infatti chiesta: Ed il                                               trait d'union ce lo devo mettere?  Dovrei quindi scrivere: Où s'est couché-Patrick ?
                                              Ma neanche questa alternativa mi suonava bene. Così il mio secondo dubbio amletico                                               è stato: E' forse il caso nella 3 di sostituire Patrick con il pronom sujet  ''il'' ? 
                                              Quindi ho pensati di riscrivere le due varianti di 3 nelle forme seguenti:
3c) Où s'est-il couché?

3d) Où s'est couché-t-il?

Ho quindi pensato di aprire il libro di grammatica francese per gli italofoni, nel quale ho trovato scritta la formula magica: 

L'inversion complexe: _Lorseque le sujet est un nom ou un pronom autre qu'un pronom personnel, il reste à sa place normale, devant le verbe, mais il est repris, aprés le verbe, par le pronom personnel qui lui correspond. 
_
Riporto gli esempi del libro: 
Ton frère et toi, seriez-vous disposés à faire partie de notre association?
Mes exercices étaient faciles, les tiens étaient-ils plus difficiles ?

Leggendo però il libro, ho trovato difficile '' far restare  il soggetto al suo posto normale'', perché devo mettere Où!
Alla fine ho optato per la soluzione 3, cioè, Patrick, où s'est-il couché?
Visto che fino ad ora tutto lo sforzo l'ho fatto io, adesso merito un aiutino! La 3 è l'opzione più adatta per l'inversione verbo-soggetto oppure la versione più corretta è:
3e) Patrick, où s'est couché-t-il? 


Merci d'avances!


----------



## albyz

Ciao Sciùsciù,

caspita che messaggio articolato! Se non rispetta le linee guida questo!!!

1) Patrick s'est couché où? = Non è la costruzione più elegante ma si usa 

2) Où est-ce que Patrick s'est couché? = OK 

3) Patrick, où s'est-il couché? = OK, insiste molto sul Patrick.

3a) Où s'est Patrick couché ?   = non corretta

3e) Patrick, où s'est couché-t-il? = non corretta

Forse l'interrogazione più naturale/neutra potrebbe essere: Où Patrick s'est-il couché? oppure Sur quoi Patrick s'est-il couché?

Aspettiamo altri pareri...


----------



## matoupaschat

Ciao a tutti,
Sono del tutto d'accordo con Albyz , la più naturale è senz'altro "Où Patrick s'est-il couché?".
Avevo trovato due siti utili per chi impara il francese: Synapse [una vera miniera: tra l'altro, nella parte grammatica, si parla della collocazione del soggetto nelle interrogazioni] e una "Grammaire française" (in italiano) delle edizioni Lang.
Buon fine-settimana!


----------



## sciùsciù

albyz said:


> Ciao Sciùsciù,
> 
> Forse l'interrogazione più naturale/neutra potrebbe essere: Où Patrick s'est-il couché? oppure Sur quoi Patrick s'est-il couché?



Avrei voluto citare anche Albyz ma non riesco a farlo! Allora, ho letto il sito che mi ha linkato sulla posizione nelle domane con inversione verbo-soggetto. Riporto quello che c'è scritto:

Si l' interrogatif qui introduit n'est ni attribut ni COD, si le sujet n'est pas un pronom, on peut placer le sujet avant le verbe :_Où va cet homme? 
Où cet homme va-t-il? _​

Da ciò ne consegue che Où Patrick s'est-il couché è l'opzione giusta!

Quindi credo che questa regola vada applicata anche nei seguenti casi:

Ces gants appartiennet à Hubert ------>  inversione verbo soggetto ---> A' qui ces gants appartiennet-ils?

Philippe va bien-----> Comment Philippe va-t-il?


----------



## sciùsciù

matoupaschat said:


> Ciao a tutti,
> Sono del tutto d'accordo con Albyz , la più naturale è senz'altro "Où Patrick s'est-il couché?".
> Avevo trovato due siti utili per chi impara il francese: Synapse [una vera miniera: tra l'altro, nella parte grammatica, si parla della collocazione del soggetto nelle interrogazioni] e una "Grammaire française" (in italiano) delle edizioni Lang.
> Buon fine-settimana!



Grazie del link! Non lo conoscevo.. Puoi dare un'occhiata alla risposta che ho dato all'altro utente?


----------



## matoupaschat

> Comment Philippe va-t-il?


Da notare che è altrettanto possibile dire, "À qui appartiennent ces gants ?", "Comment va Philippe ?" e "Où s'est couché Patrick ?" (però, è meno naturale in quest'ultimo caso). 


PS. Bisogna essere prudenti con il sito di Synapse, me ne sono reso conto solo dopo averlo linkato. Ogni tanto sbaglia in modo grossolano, per esempio quando riporta l'uso del "subjonctif imparfait": in francese non si usa più (sostituito dal s. présent), a meno che si voglia stupire l'interlocutore (a rischio di rimanere incompresi).


----------



## albyz

sciùsciù said:


> Quindi credo che questa regola vada applicata anche nei seguenti casi:
> Ces gants appartiennet à Hubert ------> inversione verbo soggetto ---> A' qui ces gants appartiennet-ils?





matoupaschat said:


> Da notare che è altrettanto possibile dire, "À qui appartiennent ces gants ?", "Comment va Philippe ?" e "Où s'est couché Patrick ?" (però, è meno naturale in quest'ultimo caso).



La risposta di Matou introduce un aspetto interessante.
Poiché la lingua parlata tende a semplificare, tra le due possibilità entrambe corrette "À qui appartiennent ces gants ?" e "À qui ces gants appartiennent-ils?" si può scommettere che verrà maggiormente utilizzata la prima (e lo è). L'inversione verbo-soggetto aggiunge un tocco di "classe", penso si cambi registro.

La tendenza alla semplificazione non è però una regola assoluta, quindi bisogna stare mooolto all'occhio... e all'orecchio  Avrei un esempio carino in ambito pubblicitario, tra Francia e Italia, ma dovrei citare il nome di un gelato e i vigilissimi moderatori non me lo perdonerebbero ;-)


----------



## sciùsciù

Grazie per tutte le vostre risposte, mi sono state utili. Che l'inversione si usi ormai per lo più in occasioni ricercate, questo lo sapevo. Mi farebbe piacere sapere da Albyz sapere la storia del gelato, magari in pvt  .
Lascio in sospeso momentaneamente questo post perché mi sono sorti altri dubbi, ed anzi, se qualcuno fra questi affascinanti hommes che hanno risposto a questo post, potessero aiutarmi con l'altro (dubbi su congiunzioni, pronomi ed altro).. La butto li eh!


----------



## matoupaschat

Ops, scusa, mi rendo conto di essermi sbagliato indicando il link al sito di grammatica delle ed. Lang. Ecco quello corretto: http://ppbm.langedizioni.com/gram_fra/


----------

